# Stick insect eggs



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I got some stick insects the other day. I do not have a clue what there eggs look like. So can someone please tell me how to tell the difference between their poo and their eggs?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

Depends what kind of sticks you have. Some like to lay their eggs in soil. You will get more poo than eggs so it should be fairly easy to tell the difference. 
You could use google images to check out what the eggs look like.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Many types of stick insect eggs look like seeds, so if you sort the seeds from the poo you should be ok.


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

if you mean the common indian sticks (carausius morosus) you see in almost every pet shop









their eggs look like this,


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

That is the thing. I have indian stick insects. To me their poo looks like seeds


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

It does lol, their eggs are about the same size maybe slightly bigger but the paler dots will help you tell the difference, how big are your sticks?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

They are quite small. About 2 - 3 inches


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

there wont be any eggs then, the females will be about 4 inches when fully grown, the eggs are approx 2mm so they are hard to spot if you don;'t know what you're looking for


----------

